# What is old is new again...



## TaoBro (May 30, 2018)

Returning to the Lodge after a long absence...I left Freemasonry because of a change in my spiritual beliefs, and I thought that I could no longer honestly say that I believe in a Supreme Being. The thing of it is, over the course of my spiritual travels, I came to realize I access the same energy, maybe just in a different way.

At the beginning of this year, I contacted the lodge where I was raised, and asked if I could return. An investigative committee chatted with me, and the brethren voted me back in. I am so happy to be among the the brethren again. 

I'm quite interested in esoteric Freemasonry. Are there any affinity lodges or masonic organizations that brothers could recommend? I'm not interested in going Golden Dawn or AMORC, I want to stay within the masonic fold.


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 30, 2018)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother.


----------



## CLewey44 (May 30, 2018)

TaoBro said:


> Returning to the Lodge after a long absence...I left Freemasonry because of a change in my spiritual beliefs, and I thought that I could no longer honestly say that I believe in a Supreme Being. The thing of it is, over the course of my spiritual travels, I came to realize I access the same energy, maybe just in a different way.
> 
> At the beginning of this year, I contacted the lodge where I was raised, and asked if I could return. An investigative committee chatted with me, and the brethren voted me back in. I am so happy to be among the the brethren again.
> 
> I'm quite interested in esoteric Freemasonry. Are there any affinity lodges or masonic organizations that brothers could recommend? I'm not interested in going Golden Dawn or AMORC, I want to stay within the masonic fold.



My first question would be, which country are you in? I see in your title that you are likely a Taoist. Many esoteric Masonic bodies are Christian in nature such as the Rosicrucians and Martinists. However, the AMD may be something of interest but it is by invitation only to my understanding. I'm not sure of any specific religious requirements. I think the AASR would be a good start perhaps and it can be as esoteric as you want it to be. Same with Blue Lodge Masonry, it can be a hang-out twice a month where you can "b.s." with the guys, have a meal and a drink or two or it can be supremely spiritual, arcane, and mysterious. There was a recent thread on here about appendant bodies that may be of help.

https://www.myfreemasonry.com/threads/appendant-bodies.29568/page-2

EDIT: As it turns out, by default, the AMD is a Christian based appendant body due to having a YR/Royal Arch requirement for membership. However, to my understanding, one AMD Council in NY has a way around that but has never practiced that 'right' to do so.


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 30, 2018)

CLewey44 said:


> I think the AASR would be a good start perhaps and it can be as esoteric as you want it to be.


Absolutely! The same can be said for the York Rite with its Companion Adept of the Temple program..


----------



## CLewey44 (May 30, 2018)

Warrior1256 said:


> Absolutely! The same can be said for the York Rite with its Companion Adept of the Temple program..



I've always been drawn towards the YR, however, I was under the impression it has a Christian belief requirement. I think the Brother here is a Taoist? I couldn't think of any non-Christian based bodies that may provide him with what he's looking for. I am probably unaware of dozens of appendant bodies that may be what he's looking for lol.



TaoBro said:


> Returning to the Lodge after a long absence...I left Freemasonry because of a change in my spiritual beliefs, and I thought that I could no longer honestly say that I believe in a Supreme Being. The thing of it is, over the course of my spiritual travels, I came to realize I access the same energy, maybe just in a different way.
> 
> At the beginning of this year, I contacted the lodge where I was raised, and asked if I could return. An investigative committee chatted with me, and the brethren voted me back in. I am so happy to be among the the brethren again.
> 
> I'm quite interested in esoteric Freemasonry. Are there any affinity lodges or masonic organizations that brothers could recommend? I'm not interested in going Golden Dawn or AMORC, I want to stay within the masonic fold.



Another thing I thought of was a Traditional Observance Lodge. I don't know if that is a thing wherever you live but in many areas they are growing in popularity and provide a lot of esoteric study.


----------



## Glen Cook (May 30, 2018)

Not a direct response to your inquiry, but see https://skfrench.wordpress.com/


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 30, 2018)

CLewey44 said:


> I've always been drawn towards the YR, however, I was under the impression it has a Christian belief requirement.


Only the Knights Templar Orders, not Chapter and Council.


----------



## CLewey44 (May 30, 2018)

Warrior1256 said:


> Only the Knights Templar Orders, not Chapter and Council.


I see, he could do RA and Cryptic for sure maybe which would lead to AMD if he was lucky enough to get an invite lol.


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 30, 2018)

CLewey44 said:


> he could do RA and Cryptic for sure maybe which would lead to AMD if he was lucky enough to get an invite lol.


Yep!


----------



## dfreybur (May 31, 2018)

TaoBro said:


> I'm quite interested in esoteric Freemasonry. Are there any affinity lodges or masonic organizations that brothers could recommend? I'm not interested in going Golden Dawn or AMORC, I want to stay within the masonic fold.



The word esoteric is used in Masonry to mean the parts that we memorize.  It's to match the word exoteric that means the "monitorial" parts that are written down in nearly all jurisdictions.  You probably don't intend the word esoteric in that sense.  You probably mean mystical.

If you wish to study Kabbalalistic ways there is plentiful material included in our system.  Look closely at what we do and you'll find similar inclusions from many ways.  Think of chakras in terms of locations in the body then look at the details of some of our actions in lodge and you'll see unspoken references to chakras for example.

Generally such topics are included in many places but not taught explicitly anywhere.  Maybe this is why there are pervasive rumors of higher degrees not known by the majority.  In reality few are interested in occult topic, but anyone of any degree including none are able to study such topics without reference to groups.  The mystical tends to be individual not group especially those parts of the topic that have survived in the west.  With the topic you are always both on your own and among friends at the same time.


----------



## Bloke (May 31, 2018)

CLewey44 said:


> I've always been drawn towards the YR, however, I was under the impression it has a Christian belief requirement. I think the Brother here is a Taoist? I couldn't think of any non-Christian based bodies that may provide him with what he's looking for. I am probably unaware of dozens of appendant bodies that may be what he's looking for lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Another thing I thought of was a Traditional Observance Lodge. I don't know if that is a thing wherever you live but in many areas they are growing in popularity and provide a lot of esoteric study.


If you regard Mark and Chapter as York Rite, I am not aware of anywhere which has a requirement of Christian Belief for those orders (I am almost expecting to be proved wrong).... Where you commonly find that per-requisite is in the Chivalric  Orders around what you might call "York Rite", but my understanding is that that is not universal either..


----------



## CLewey44 (May 31, 2018)

Bloke said:


> If you regard Mark and Chapter as York Rite, I am not aware of anywhere which has a requirement of Christian Belief for those orders (I am almost expecting to be proved wrong).... Where you commonly find that per-requisite is in the Chivalric  Orders around what you might call "York Rite", but my understanding is that that is not universal either..



I do believe you are correct, Brother. I tend to group the three together by mistake. I know they are separate yet hand-in-hand. I also understand the KT is the "Christian" Order but simply asks that you'd be willing to defend it. (Correct me if I'm wrong) I know at least one non-Christian, MM that is a member of the KT. He stated "I grew up Christian and all of my family members are Christian. I would certainly defend it for them." That made sense to me I guess....depends on the wording I suppose.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jun 1, 2018)

CLewey44 said:


> I also understand the KT is the "Christian" Order but simply asks that you'd be willing to defend it.





CLewey44 said:


> depends on the wording I suppose.


True, but in the KT we also say Christian prayers which may be "off putting" to a non-Christian.


----------



## CLewey44 (Jun 1, 2018)

Warrior1256 said:


> True, but in the KT we also say Christian prayers which may be "off putting" to a non-Christian.


Oh I see. Very cool. That' my next goal in Freemasonry, YR.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jun 1, 2018)

CLewey44 said:


> That' my next goal in Freemasonry, YR.


I believe that you will like it. IMHO it pretty much takes up where the Blue Lodge degrees leave off. As I have said before I really like the Scottish Rite but I LOVE the York Rite.


----------

